# Hey every1



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey guys. I've been browsing the forums but have finally registered so I could participate in some discussions instead of sitting on the sidelines . I have recently acquired a 1995 Nissan Sentra in that Emerald Green color. GXE 5 Speed (I decided to learn how to drive stick so I could get the car...hehehe). It has alot of miles on it though....around 139k. In any case, the car runs good and was well maintained.

Now I'm trying to dress the car up some. It's still in it's stock form except for some wheel covers done by the previous owner. The only thing I've done to it so far is put a deck in...a Pioneer DEH-P7400. Sounds pretty good with the stock speakers....I'll probably put a sub in over time but that's not what I'll do 1st.

Following is a list of mods I plan on doing. Please let me know if you have any comments on anything.

Cosmetic:
- 16" or 17" rims...still deciding but I'd like probably 5 or 6 spoke. I don't plan on dropping the car any just yet, but I would like some rims that fill the wheel wells good.
- New headlights with some hyperwhite bulbs...yet to install these
- Clear corners up front...yet to install these
- 1998 Grille...yet to install this 
- Some side skirts would be cool if I could find some....maybe I'll go with those Extreme ones I've been seeing.
- 200SX cluster swap (so I can have a tach...hehehe)...I'll be following 1997GA16DE's instructions
- Carbon fiber gauges from Import Intelligence
- HVAC carbon fiber trimmings from Import Intelligence
- Cluster bulbs...there were some at Import Intelligence but I can't get the page to come up right now.

Performance
- Intake...can't remember the name but it has that red accordion thingy at the end of it....recommended to me by a friend
- B&M Short Throw Shifter

I'll probably be getting the rims, shifter, and intake 1st, followed by the cluster swap and the gauges.

Anyway, that's my list. I'm welcome to any comments. Thanks again!


----------

